# Vet who will do a vasectomy?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I would figure out some other arrangement for him, like a dog walker, until he can be neutered. If he has a vasectomy now, would he be neutered later? If yes, he'll have to have two surgeries (very simple surgeries, but anesthesia for each). If not, he's going to have all the male hormones and associated problems. 

I think it's rotten that daycares have the young spay/neuter requirement--maybe they'll get wise and have separate play groups for young males and young females.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Are you planning to do just the vasectomy, or the vasectomy now and full neuter later? I've not had a problem with my two year old intact male behavior-wise. Many of the problem behaviors are training issues anyway. People who show keep intact dogs and people in other countries don't routinely spay enter like we do in the US. It just requires training and management of the dog. My spoo dog will likely be shown, so will be intact. That said, I am still generally in favor of the average pet owner getting their pets altered at an appropriate age - Asaah was spayed at 2 1/2. Not everyone is capable of or wants to do the management that comes with having intact pets. It's definitely more work and you have to be very vigilant to prevent oops litters. But if you were planning to do a full neuter, I honestly would wait and find another arrangement as zooeysmom suggested. 

It does suck that daycares have this rule, especially with the research supporting later spaying/neutering for the health of the dog, but I guess I get why. They don't want to be held liable, so it's a risk management thing for them. As far as finding a vet to do vasectomies, that's hard to do since many don't do them. I've been told by a vet that it also costs more and is a more involved procedure than a basic neuter. Where do you live? I know of one or two in Michigan that does them, but that's it.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I considered a vasectomy for Blue. My vet said he'd never done one, but he'd be willing. I talked to the breeder, who was fine with it, but later circumstances led us to have him neutered. I'd give you my vet's name, but unfortunately we aren't in NY.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I do know a reproductive services vet on Long Island, but am not sure if she would do a vasectomy and since you just said New York and NY is a big state I don't know if that is anywhere near you (she is in eastern Suffolk county). However, a vasectomy is not likely to satisfy the belief that neutered dogs will be better behaved around other dogs that the day care has based their requirements on. I don't think dog park rule makers are worried about random breeding if there are intact males in the mix. They are concerned about fighting and that is probably the basis of the day care's rule too. I wouldn't bother with a vasectomy if you plan to neuter later and would also suggest making an alternative arrangement for care of your boy in your home.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

OK thanks everyone. I assumed the neuter requirement was to prevent him mating, so that is why I wanted to seek options. He is not going to be a show dog. I have a few months to figure it out before he hits the 7 month age requirement...will also look into other puppy care options like home care.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks - we were thinking just the vasectomy, not neutering at any time.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Of course, I would have to check with the breeder - the contract says neuter by 18 months, but again, I would image having him snipped would suit the same purpose.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind if you go the vasectomy route is that a lot of times intact males seem to get bullied by neutered males. I've noticed it, and I've heard the same thing from several other people. Personally, I wouldn't send Hans to a daycare even if they allowed intact males because I'd worry about him getting picked on. As far as other dogs are concerned, they'll view a male with a vasectomy as just another intact male. 

I'm not anti-vasectomy at all (I prefer to own intact males, and I'd consider having a vasectomy done if my breeder required it). Just something to consider if going to dog parks/day cares, etc is really important to you. I'm more of a fan of arranging play dates myself so I can keep an eye on things, but then again Hans rarely has to be left home while we work so he doesn't really have a need for daycare.


----------

